# Outer wheelhouse



## boomer (Oct 19, 2009)

Good evening to all. A brief history and then the question. Took the car ( 68 convertible ) back from the thieving moron I entrusted to restore it and now plan to finish it myself. I'm up to sheet metal. I have read the posts about replacing the outer wheelhouse but most of them mention removing the quarter panel to do it. I would like to avoid that step. Question is whether it can be done and how much harder will it be? Only about three inches all around is bad. Just looking to cut out the bad and put in new in that area. I know that the replacements aren't made for the convertible so I will have to modify them, I would like to get these done and move on to the next problem/ challenge. Thank you


----------

